# 97 Hardbody shifter bushing part #?



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

hello everyone new to the forum but ive asked and searched around and no auto part store can find me a bushing for my shifter i even went to the dealer and oh god they got me the wrong part and couldnt find me the right part. But ive read posts about people replacing them. so if anyone can help i'd very much appreciate it. (just to be clear this is the bushing that goes on the pivot ball end of the stick shift into the transmission and into the shifting linkage) when i did my clutch there wasn't even one on there. thank you in advance.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Try going to this site:

Nissan USA eStore

Plug in your truck's VIN, and click around until you find the part.

Once you find it, print that page and bring it in to your dealership. Chances are they are they just were not able to look it up.


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you ill check it out after work today


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you i have finally found it. it is called a control lever bushing Part Number: 328618B000 again thank you very much.


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

Update called Nissan and that part is discontinued but we found another part number 32861-H7301 which was still for a 2wd ka24e but he said it wasn't an updated part he told me it had to be different somehow anyone got any ideas?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

This thread talks about that, too:

Shifter Bushing Discontinued. What donor cars can I check at the junkyard? - Nissan Frontier Forum

He said the H7301 lasted about 20 minutes.

There is a link to an aftermarket bushing in that post too. I'll repost here, in case the other side deletes the old thread or something:

Cusco Collar Shift Level Nissan 240SX All 1989-1998

He never posted if he tried out that bushing, and it sounds like he might have had a tranny problem that caused the H7301 not to work.

I don't know what to recommend.


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

Alright awesome thank you ill check it out asap


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

well i went there and right away i found it, thank you very much jp2code.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Post back if it works out. The thread on the other forum is old with no answer.


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

i will for sure and for a reference i found it on oemautopartz.com. im ordering the part right now.


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

update on the shift lever bushing i ordered the oem bushing and am currently waiting for it but as a test i ran to the dealer to try the 32861-H7301 bushing and it actually works pretty well it surely has made everything tighter but it still has some slop in it a tiny bit. that could either be that the bushing has a slightly smaller OD then the oem one or its from shifting without one for so long having metal on metal contact. im still waiting for the oem one to come in the mail since the dealer didn't have it because of it being discontinued.


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

i still haven't gotten my oem shifter bushing but just today i put a new shifter in (i have another thread about it) but i decided to try an aluminum shifter bushing for a 240sx off ebay and it also gives a good feel it's very solid and with the new shifter i put in it feels amazing. i would definitely recommend it. i may even like it more then the nylon bushing.


----------

